# Fathers Day



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone else cringing at the words 'Fathers day'?
Everytime i see the adverts on TV now I take a sneaky peak at my husband to see if the words tear through him like they are doing to me - knowing that I still havent been able to make him a 'Dad'... 

We got our BFP and I wanted to say in celebration 'this will be your first fathers day to a little embie!' - glad I didnt!
Heres wishing to next year...


----------



## father2bornot2b (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, they are a bit hard to watch Scorpy. I really struggle seeing all those adverts with happy dad's smiling, kids bounding all over the place and just think "If only..."  

Maybe next year...


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not a fan of fathers day for a few reasons the biggest one being my dad died the week before it 5 years ago. I felt cheated as doctors had said 6-8 weeks and he'd had a little over 4 when he passed away. I was a bit naive back then, taking their word as gospel, not that I'm religious in anyway. So we'd made plans for the last father's day 

The adverts are so in your face show your dad you care, get him something he deserves, spoil your dad this father's day etc etc well I can't do any of that and I'm still a bit bitter about that.

Second bug bear about fathers day and mothers day too if I'm honest, the ads push buying the latest gadgets, expensive gifts and gadgets... Really do I need to bankrupt myself to show a parent I care about them and appreciate what they do/have done for me. 

Last one is when my dad was around he was happy if we took him to the pub for a pint. In his opinion cards were a waste of money it was going in the bin the next day. He read it once and look at it twice. A pint he would savour for half an hour and his eyes would be on it the whole time. Yet my fil puts his request in a few weeks in advance for the gift he wants for father's day and if there is nothing he wants he requests cash!!!! 

I hope one day Scorpy, Father2b, and Gwenffi that you have little ones to share Father's day with


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

im another avoid Father's Day as much as possible person, I lot my dad 13 years ago and every year it's got to me, even more so now we are 7 years in to treatment and I still can't buy a Father's Day card, i would love nothing more than to turn it in to a happy day. I send a present to fil a month early so it's done and out the way, If dh is busy I will buy a card write it in the shop and post it straight away, mil i,noes me now and just puts the card and present by until the day, so I can forget about it and move on, I avoid the Isles in the supermakets and usually avoid shopping centres the few weeks before, 
And ********!! Logged on this morning the first 3 statuses about Father's Day, so il give That a miss for a few days now, 
 For next year,


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd been thinking that we should all be thinking of our husbands and partners today - it's easy to imagine that Father's Day just passes them by. But we should remember that as hard as Mother's Day is for us (and I lost my mum six years ago, so I know where you girls are coming from having lost your dads) Father's Day is tough for them too - perhaps they don't talk about it, perhaps they don't shed a tear, but they want to be daddies and that's why they let us put ourselves through the struggle of IVF. So today spare a thought for our lovely other halves who just want to be daddies. And hopefully this time next year some of them will be


----------

